# Fishing tip #208 protect your tackle



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Folks who run with their rods in gunwale rod holders pay a lot bigger bill for new tackle and tackle repair than I do. Spray at 30+ knots goes all the way through reels, leaving salt deposits and causing corrosion. I keep my rods out of the spray as much as possible.


----------

